# Ostsee Wismarer Bucht



## Rosi (3. Juli 2005)

Hier sind ja so einige Boardis, die in der Wismarer Bucht angeln. Und heute war ein guter Angeltag für mein kleines Boot, weil fast kein Wind wehte.
Ab Mittag versagte sogar die Unterströmung.  
Ich war ja rechtzeitig unterwegs und habe genug gefangen. Dorsch, viel Kleinzeug und der größte mit 61, Flunder, Hornfisch und eine Kliesche? 
Zum Glück hatte ich eine Kühltasche mit plus Akkus!
Ich lasse das Boot treiben und habe 2 Paternoster mit Wattis in der Tiefe.
Rückweg wird geschleppt (Horni)

War noch jemand in der Ecke? Wo verstecken sich die Schollen?


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: Ostsee Wismarer Bucht*

Glückwunsch zum Fang Rosi, wo warst denn genau? Die Wismar Bucht ist sehr groß, zumindest für n kleines Boot.


----------



## Rosi (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Ostsee Wismarer Bucht*

Hallo MS ,
von 4-8 Uhr etwa Höhe der ersten gelben Tonne vor Wustrow, aus Richtung Kieler Ort.

Dann an Tonne 4 und bis hoch zu Tonne 1. Es waren sehr viele Boote unterwegs, die Segler mußten alle mit Motor fahren. 

Gegen 14 Uhr bin ich zurück gefahren, es waren plötzlich sehr viele Gewitterkäfer und anderes Viehzeugs in der Luft


----------



## ex-elbangler (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Ostsee Wismarer Bucht*

Petri,

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu den fängen


----------



## AKor74 (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Ostsee Wismarer Bucht*

Moin, ich war gestern gegenüber, Lübecker Bucht vor Bliesdorf. Geangelt haben wir zu zweit von 10 - 21 Meter. Gefangen wurden lediglich 12 Dorsche, 3 zum Mitnehmen, der Größte mit 55cm gut im Futter. Trotz das das Echolot zum Teil Fisch bis zum Umfallen anzeigte, mehr ging nicht bzw. genau dann war nichts mit Fisch.

@ Rosi, wenn Du dich treiben lässt mit Naturködermontage, wie oft kommen denn Hänger vor ??? Oder ist es so straff gespannt, das wirklich nur das Blei nachgeschliffen wird???


----------



## Rosi (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Ostsee Wismarer Bucht*

Hallo Arkor74, 
bis 21m habe ich mich auch bei diesem Ententeich nicht getraut. Das Boot ist zu klein. 
Die Fischfinder müssen Einiges angezeigt haben, so wie die Männer hin und her gefahren sind. Alle 5 Min war das Signal zu hören, Pilker rein, Viertelstunde gepilkt, Motor an und weiter... Dann 5-8 Boote auf einer Stelle, ne halbe Stunde und weiter... Abhängig von der Technik?? 

Ich hatte keine Hänger. Am Ende ist auch nur ein kleines Birnenblei, woran sollte das hängen bleiben? Die Pflanzen sind spärlich in dieser Tiefe und eine Muschel zieht sich mit raus. Höchstens kannst du an einem Kabel hängen bleiben, also mußt du von den Seezeichen fern bleiben. Da soll allerdings noch ein Starkstromkabel in der Rinne liegen. Deshalb spielt manchmal der Kompass verrückt.

Weiter in Richtung Steilküste Wustrow habe ich mit dem Anker schon mal eine komplette Reuse rausgeholt. Dabei wäre mir beinahe das Boot umgekippt, aber ich wollte meinen Anker nicht kappen. So mußte ich die Reuse zerfetzen, allerdings war die nicht gekennzeichnet und wahrscheinlich vorher schon irgendwo losgerissen. Und voller bissiger Krabben|evil:


----------



## Rosi (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Ostsee Wismarer Bucht*



			
				ex-elbangler schrieb:
			
		

> Petri,
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu den fängen


 
Hallo Michi, wann kommst du mal wieder mit deiner Famili??


----------



## Todd (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: Ostsee Wismarer Bucht*

Hallo Rosi,
Glückwunsch zu Deinem Fang.
in welcher Tiefe hast Du denn ungefähr geangelt ? Hast Du nur mit Wurm geangelt oder auch mit Kunstködern ?

Schönen Tag noch,
Thorsten


----------



## Rosi (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: Ostsee Wismarer Bucht*

Die Fahrrinne hat 16m, es geht sanft bergab, von 10 auf 16 über 100m (geschätzt) und an den gelben Sperrtonnen ist es um 5-6m tief. Ich suche mal meine Seekarte. Ob ich es schaffe die hier rein zu stellen?

In 6 Stunden verbrauchte ich 30 Wattis und 15 Salzwattis. 

Kunstwürmer? Diese unwiderstehlich, köstlich riechenden, äußerst fängigen Imitate?|supergri 
Der Versuch steht noch aus. Nich das ich nach 2 Stunden schon wieder zurück an Land muß, weil das Boot durch den schweren Fang zu sinken droht.|supergri |supergri


----------



## Schütti (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: Ostsee Wismarer Bucht*

Hi Rosi,

´nen 61ger Dorsch muss erst mal gefangen sein #6 .
War mit einem Angelkollegen Anfang Mai auf Fehmarn und der Grösste war gerade einmal 52 cm. Allerdings waren auch nur wenig Kleine am Staberhuk unterweg, sodass wir kaum zurücksetzen mussten.

Also, weiterhin alles Gute. Mal schauen was Anfang Oktober so auf Fehmarn läuft |supergri .

Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## AKor74 (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: Ostsee Wismarer Bucht*

@ Rosi, je nach dem wo man angelt, muß 21m nicht weit vom Ufer entfernt sein. Ich fahre auch nur mit einem 5PS Schlauch raus, solange man nicht übermütig ist, ist es auch relativ egal wo man hinfährt bzw. wie weit.


----------



## ex-elbangler (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: Ostsee Wismarer Bucht*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Michi, wann kommst du mal wieder mit deiner Famili??


 
Am liebsten sofort.|supergri 

Meine Freundin ist erstmal im Stress, hat ende Juli ihr Examen.

Hab selbst auch auf arbeit stress ohne ende.
War seit April nichtmal mehr ein Wochenende bei meinen Eltern.


----------



## Tuempelteddy (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: Ostsee Wismarer Bucht*

Moin Rosi,

ich war am 28.06. auch an Tonne 4. Dorsche gab's reichlich und in guten Größen. So mit Pose auf 15m geht richtig die Post ab und die Taschenkrebse gehen leer aus. Die ersten Sommerheringen fanden auch schon den Weg in die Bratpfanne und ein Horni wollte auch mit. Mit den Platten sah's nicht so rosig aus. Alllerdings fange ich die sonst auch immer an der Westkannte vom "Großen Tiefe", aber dort lagen die "blöden" Krebse wohl gestapelt. 

Torsten


----------



## Rosi (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: Ostsee Wismarer Bucht*

Hallo Tümpelteddy

du hast ja auch gut gefangen#6 Sogar schon Heringe, hoffentlich schön fett!
Damit könnte ich meine Wohnwagennachbarin mal in mein Boot locken, sie angelt leidenschaftlich gern Heringe.

Die Platten lagen nicht in der Rinne. Mit Pose komme ich in der Rinnengegend nicht klar, weil sich allmählich die Tiefe ändert beim Treiben. Dann muß ich dauernd nachstellen. Und ab Mittag war eh keine Unterströmung mehr. Ich mußte rudern, um von der Stelle zu kommen. Der Motor wird zu schnell für die Grundmontagen. Sonst nehme ich gern eine Pose!

Leider liegt die Seekarte noch am Haff, wo ist denn Großen Tiefe?


----------



## Tuempelteddy (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Ostsee Wismarer Bucht*

Moin Rosi,

das "Große Tief" verläuft von Tonne 4 in Richtung Nordostspitze von Pinsel Oel, Tschuldigung natürlich Insel Poel. Es ist ca. 12 m Tief, die Westkante fällt ziemlich steil ab, im Osten geht's dann eher "sanft" wieder auf 7 m hoch. Wenn du von der ersten Gelben Tonne gen Westen fährst und dann Tonne 4 in einer Flucht mit dem Ostteil des Gollwitzer Strandes hast, dürftest du eigentlich richtig sein. Ansonsten einfach dem Echolot vertrauen.
Die Heringe waren schon richtig gut. Leider waren wir zu Dritt auf'm Boot und hatten nur ein Vorfach mit. Ich schätze aber, wenn man sich gezielt mit den Silberlinge anlegen will, stehen die Chancen nicht ganz schlecht.
Mal sehen, wenn's Wetter mitspielt, will ich morgen abend noch mal angreifen.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Wallerschreck (2. August 2005)

*AW: Ostsee Wismarer Bucht*

Hallo

Fahre am 19.08 für eine Woche nach Wismar zum Angeln. Hat jemand nen guten Tip für mich wo man vom Ufer aus den ein oder anderen Dorsch oder Hornhecht fangen kann oder muss man grundsätzlich mit dem Boot raus?

mfg

Wallerschreck


----------



## Tuempelteddy (2. August 2005)

*AW: Ostsee Wismarer Bucht*

Moin Wallerschreck,

ich will dir ja nicht jede Hoffnung nehmen, aber in der Gegend zu dieser Jahreszeit von Land aus auf Dorsch ist so gut wie aussichtslos. Und der Hornfisch hat sich auch ins offene Wasser zurückgezogen. 
Um an brauchbare Fische zu kommen, bleibt dir nur eine Fahrt mit 'nem Kutter oder du mietest dir ein Boot und bestimmst dann selber, wo's hingeht.

Torsten


----------



## meeresprofi (2. August 2005)

*AW: Ostsee Wismarer Bucht*

Moin Wallerschreck,

kann Torsten nur unterstützen, die Zeit ist für den Strand denkbar schlecht #d . Ich war in der ersten Juniwoche noch mal mit der Spinnrute bei Rerik unterwegs und hatte 8 maßige Dorsche (bis 50 cm) sowie 2 Hornhechte. Die Dorsche allerdings alle nur ab Dämmerung und nur bei maximaler Wurfweite (ca. 80 m). Die Dorsche sind immer direkt noch dem Einschlag des Wobblers oder auf den ersten 5 m eingestiegen. Kürzer ging garnichts, können auch mehrere erfolglose Spinnangler dieses Abends bezeugen |supergri . 2 Wochen später ging schon garnichts mehr. Bei mir sind daher, bis die Wassertemperaturen deutlich sinken, nur noch Bootstouren angesagt.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Wallerschreck (2. August 2005)

*AW: Ostsee Wismarer Bucht*

Moin 
Danke erstmal für promte Antwort. Hab ausser einen Tag in Norwegen wo innerhalb von einer halben Stunde zwei 50ger Dorsche auf nen kleinen Gummifisch keine 30 m vom Ufer gebissen haben noch keine Meereserfahrung. Wo kann man sich in Wismar denn ein (günstiges) Boot mieten? Eine Kutterfahrt werd ich wohl auch machen aber eine ganze Woche lang jeden Tag dafür reicht das Geld dann doch nicht. Welche Fische sind denn vom Ufer aus vielversprechend? Mit Meerforelle brauch ich wohl nicht rechnen aber wie siehts mit Aal aus?
Außerdem gibts in Dammhusen (wo unsere Wohnung ist) ja auch einen schönen See den ich gern mal beangeln würde kennt den hier jemand und weiß wo ich da ne Gastkarte kaufen kann?

Gruß

Harald


----------



## meeresprofi (3. August 2005)

*AW: Ostsee Wismarer Bucht*

Moin Harald,
zur Binnenangelei um Wismar kann ich Dir nichts sagen, da ich in der Gegend nie unterwegs war und mich seit mehreren Jahren nur noch auf die Küste verlegt habe. Auch da beschänke ich mich aufs Watangeln mit der Spinnrute und das Bootsangeln mit dem eigenen Boot. 
Insofern kann ich Dir auch in Bezug auf das Brandungsangeln nicht weiterhelfen, da gibt es aber sicherlich in dem entsprechenden Forum Infos.
Leihboote gibt es in größerer Anzahl im Hafen Kühlungsborn. (ich hoffe der Link ist erlaubt?) bsw:
http://www.bootsverleih-ostsee.de/bootsverleih003.htm
Das crescent 434 (das Boot habe ich auch) ist da voll ausreichend, wenn der Wind mitspielt (max. 4 Windstärken). Wenn Du den Bootsführerschein See hast, würde ich allerdings zu der 10 ps Variante raten, da die besseren Ecken doch ein wenig Fahrerei erfordern.
Außerdem könnte man möglicherweise auch mal gemeinsam rausfahren, da ich auch um Mitte August mal los will und in der Regel noch einen Platz frei habe. Lässt sich allerdings nur sehr kurzfristig klären, da ich die Entscheidung für eine Tour immer wetterabhängig und frühestens 2 Tage vorher treffe.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Tuempelteddy (4. August 2005)

*AW: Ostsee Wismarer Bucht*

Moin Wallerschreck,



welchen See meinst du denn? So weit ich weiß, gibt es in Damhusen eigentlich keinen, höchsten was zum Wasserflöhe holen. Ansonsten gibt’s um Wismar so einiges an interessanten Gewässern. Leider geht es mir da aber genau so wie „Meeresprofi“, seit dem man keine „PM 18“ mehr benötigt, bin ich nur noch auf dem Meer zum Angeln unterwegs.

Zu DDR-Zeiten konnte man im August am Strand von Hoben und Fliemsdorf recht erfolgreich auf Aal angeln und im Wismarer Hafen ging eigentlich auch immer was. Wie es jetzt allerdings aussieht, weiß ich nicht. Am Besten, du erkundigst dich bei Guido Staack im Angelladen in der ABC-Straße. Der ist immer auf dem Laufende, weiß welcher Kutter im Moment die „Nase vorn’ hat“ und alle möglichen Angelkarten gibt’s bei ihm auch.

Wegen einem Boot kannst du dich auch an Member „Knurri“ wenden. In Rerik kann man auch noch Boote mieten. Ich würde aber auch Kühlungsborn oder Kägsdorf (Knurris Boote) vorschlagen, da es hier etwas schneller tief wird und du dann nicht ganz so weit raus musst.



Torsten


----------



## Wallerschreck (4. August 2005)

*AW: Ostsee Wismarer Bucht*

Moin Meeresprofi

Das mit dem gemeinsam rausfahren wär natürlich klasse schon allein deswegen weil ich im Prinzip ja Null ahnung vom Meeresangeln hab. Allerdings weiß ich nicht ob meine Freundin da mitspielt, denke nicht das du in deinem Boot noch zwei Leute mitnehmen kannst/willst oder? Weil wenn ich da einfach nen Tag verschwinde brauch ich Abends garnicht mehr heim kommen 
Nur Ärger mit den Frauen 

@Tuempelteddy

Auf der Karte sieht der See ziemlich groß aus leider steht kein Name dran Dammhusen liegt westlich davon der Ort ist Rothentor liegt direkt am See und östlich direkt daneben ist nochmal nen kleinerer See bei der Ortschaft Kluß. Vielleicht weißt du jetzt welche Gewässer ich meine?
Ach ja.. kannst du mir sagen was ein „PM 18“ ist?  Hab ich nämlich noch nie gehört . #c

Gruß

Harald


----------



## Tuempelteddy (4. August 2005)

*AW: Ostsee Wismarer Bucht*

Moin Wallerschreck,

nun muss ich dich schon wieder enttäuschen. Den See/die Seen, den/die du ausfindig gemacht hast, sind Karpfenaufzuchtgewässer. Der kleinere bei der Ortschaft Kluß ist ein "Forellenp...". Gehört aber alles zusammen.
Die "PM18" war die Genehmigung, die man zu "Ostzeiten" benötigt hat, um auf's Meer fahren zu dürfen. Nur gewisse innere Küstengewässer konnte man ohne diesen begehrten Zettel befahren.

Torsten


----------



## Wallerschreck (4. August 2005)

*AW: Ostsee Wismarer Bucht*

Moin
Oha Aufzuchtgewässer also. Was gibts denn dann rumd um Wismar für interessante Seen, Flüsse, Torfstiche oder sonstwas wo man, wenn im Meer nix beißt dann doch den ein oder anderen Karpfen, Hecht oder Zander an Land ziehen kann?

mfg

Harald


----------



## Rosi (6. August 2005)

*AW: Ostsee Wismarer Bucht*

Da kannst du nach Alt Farpen an den Stausee fahren. Dort sind große Hechte drin, Karpfen und angeblich auch große Welse. 
Ein Boot bekommst du auch in Rerik, bei Frau Effenberger im Wattwurm. Das ist ein Angelladen. Der ALaden in Wismar, Nähe Bahnhof, ist ein wenig angestaubt. Ich war gerade heute dort.

Meerforellen springen bei gutem Wetter abends bei Tonne 3 und 4. Sie beißen auch, auf Fliege.

Beinahe hätte ich den Hering vergessen, der beißt auch dort. Im Mittelwasser.


----------



## Tuempelteddy (6. August 2005)

*AW: Ostsee Wismarer Bucht*

Kann Rosi nur recht geben. Farpen ist immer einen Versuch wert. Ansonsten vielleicht der Selliner See bei Zurow, der Neuklosteraner See oder der Tressower.

Torsten


----------



## Wallerschreck (6. August 2005)

*AW: Ostsee Wismarer Bucht*

Nabend

"Meerforellen springen bei gutem Wetter abends bei Tonne 3 und 4." Was genau kann ich darunter verstehen? Also was sind Tonne 3 und 4? Bin doch nen Neuling |supergri
Hm mit der Fliege? Die sollten doch eigentlich auch auf Spinner beissen oder?

Den Tressower See hatte ich auch schon ins Auge gefasst der ist nicht weit weg.

mfg

Harald


----------



## Rosi (7. August 2005)

*AW: Ostsee Wismarer Bucht*

Tonne 3 und 4 sind in der Fahrrinne. Dahin kommst du nur mit dem Boot. Meinen Wobbler wollten die nicht, sondern was Kleineres. Also einen schwarzen Streamer ( Fliege, die unter der Wasseroberfläche eingeholt wird) am etwa 2m Vorfach mit Sbirolino ausgeworfen. Alle Mefos waren gerade so maßig. Die Dicken kommen vielleicht erst, wenn es ganz dunkel ist. So lange kann ich mit dem kleinen Boot leider nicht bleiben.


----------



## Rosi (7. September 2005)

*AW: Ostsee Wismarer Bucht*

An Tonne 1, auf 18m, könnt ihr Heringsschwärme finden. Nicht am Grund, im Mittelwasser. Wir hatten jeder so 100 Stück. Und wenige, aber dafür große Dorsche stehen darunter.


----------

